# GÓC GIẢI TRÍ > Đố vui tin học >  chuyện gì sẽ xảy ra???????

## minhthu1987

một anh chàng kĩ thuật viên làm tại một công ty máy tính A.
một hôm, có một khách hàng gọi điện đến với câu hỏi sau:
Tôi mang máy tính từ công ty mình về, đã cắm điện sao nó ko chạy.[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG])

----------


## muabandienthoai

câu trả lời chính là anh ơi anh chưa bật công tắc làm sao nó chạy được hi

----------


## icanfly

đó sẽ phải là câu hỏi đầu tiên của một kỹ thuật viên
mà anh ta sẽ hỏi với 2 câu hỏi cơ:boxing:

----------


## hyundaivt

câu thứ 2 là anh đã cắm đầu kia cảu dây nguồn vào cây chưa đúng ko

----------


## giangnt

nếu bạn nói như khi đi phỏng vấn chắc chắn bạn sẽ bị loại.

----------


## chiendhv

:a: công ty của anh là công ty nao? tại sao lại hỏi tôi

----------


## thanhtrung

- Tôi mang máy *tính từ công ty mình về*, đã cắm điện sao nó ko chạy.
- Ủa??! Tụi mình làm chung công ty hả???[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## mallboro

Mình đã đọc 1 câu truyện về việc cắm điện mà máy không nên, nguyên nhân là do chưa mất điện :d

----------


## bigsale001

Nhỡ lúc ấy mất điện thì sao??

----------


## seo.nstech

hix cắm điện thì phải bật nguồn của máy tính chứ, 
nếu là mình thì sẽ bảo là hãy bật nút power ở trên cây, ko được có thể là do cắm sai jắc cắm... hixx hix
nếu đúng là mua ở công ty mình thì hoặc là công ty sẽ cử ngay người đến xem sét...
hi hiihi

----------


## ta12km

Chắc là thiếu Case chưa mang về.:d/[IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## hardest

*Support*

*Very good!!!!*------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------Well come to our site:buy Warhammer Online Gold 2 Moons Dil buy RS Gold SRO Gold EVE Online ISK

----------


## ducquan1008

hic. Câu hỏi này chẳng hay gì cả. Không hấp dẫn

----------


## hathuan

máy tính lam gì có chân ma chạy

----------


## kettrinh

câu hỏi là chuyện gì sẽ xảy ra mà, sao mọi người đoán tùm lum vậy?

----------


## doanhson91

bạn cho câu trả lời luôn đi [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG] [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------


## tuoiyeux

Mấy tính thì làm sao mà chạy được chứ phải hok

----------


## thienan

Tôi mang máy tính từ công ty mình về, đã cắm điện sao nó ko *chạy* ?
Mấy tính thì sao mà* chạy*

----------


## trangda

Máy nó "chạy" sao được. Người chạy thì chạy chứ máy thì không chạy được.

----------


## hvdnghia3

cái này có nhiều lí do để nó không chạy được mà.

----------

